# TURF TIRES to LUG TYPE TIRES



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin 
:tractorsm :spinsmile
***********************************************************
This is an OPEN question to anyone on the "TRACTOR FORUM". IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING "GOOD" OR "OTHERWISE" PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SPEAK. :hand: :hand: 
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW OR HEAR FROM ANYONE WHO HAS USED OR HEARD OF "" THE TURF TIRES THAT COME STOCK ON THE NEW GT-5000
COME OFF AND THE "LUG" TYPE TIRES GO ON.
cruisin I USE THE TURF TIRES BECAUSE I DO A LOT OF NICE BIG LAWNS ( really BIG)AND I DO USE THE MULCH BLADES AND KEEP THE WHEEL WEIGHTS ON ALL THE TIME.AND IT HAS BE GREAT . THEN I ALSO DO LOT OF :: DOZER BLADE--PLOW--DISC--ROLLING AERATE----
AND ROTOTILL WORK AND HAVE "NO PROBLEM".IVE NOT USED THE SNOW BLOWER/BLADE AS OF YET BUT WOULD LIKE ANY FEEDBACK ON THE DIFFERENT TYPE TIRES.HAVE SEEN SOME ON E-BAY BUT THE GUY COULD NOT TELL ME ANYTHING.THANKS FOR ANY INPUT.
**************** SAM SAMSRAM**********************


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I swapped from the turfs to ag style tires on my Ingersoll 444, and I would never go back. I love them. I have not used the tractor this year so cant say how they work on my new parts of the lawn, but never marked the old parts at all, and is so much better in the woods, mud, and on the hills. My 224 still has the turfs, and I hate them. A lot of places they just spin, and rip up the grass. And thats a 800-900lb tractor, with wheel weaghts, and my fat butt on it. Yup, there getting pretty dry rotted, so a set of bar tires will be going on soon.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*TURF TIRES TO AG LUG TYPE TIRES*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, I swapped from the turfs to ag style tires on my Ingersoll 444, and I would never go back. I love them. I have not used the tractor this year so cant say how they work on my new parts of the lawn, but never marked the old parts at all, and is so much better in the woods, mud, and on the hills. My 224 still has the turfs, and I hate them. A lot of places they just spin, and rip up the grass. And thats a 800-900lb tractor, with wheel weaghts, and my fat butt on it. Yup, there getting pretty dry rotted, so a set of bar tires will be going on soon. *[****
> 
> /QUOTE] ***************************************************
> Tkank you for your input on the tires. SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
I think this may be one of those topics that leave you as confused as when you started. Some guys swear BY one or the other while others swear AT one or the other. 

For me the turfs with weights and chain work good on my craftsman. When mowing without weights and chains the turfs don't mark the surface. But, if I turn tightly on an incline the turfs will spin and leave a mark. I'm not sure that the AGs would break loose on the same area.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam, Sam, Sam.

You’re going about this whole tire thing WRONG.
Tire manufactures make dozens of tire styles for good reason.
Each has been designed for specific applications and will perform
extremely well when used in that application. There is no single
tire that will do everything well and the way you’re going about this,
would require swapping different tires on and off your tractor.

That’s why everybody should have at least 5 – 6 tractors. This way
you can put a different tire style on each tractor so you always have
the right tire for the job. 
:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Sam, Sam, Sam.
> 
> .
> ...



:furious: :furious: :furious:  Rules to live by.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try these out Sam...they give you the best of both worlds...the lugs aren't so big that they tear up the lawn and they still get through the rough stuff.



<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=10723>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I use these sam... 

<img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/goodyear_stg.gif>

they have great traction.. and hardly dig up the lawn at all when i hit a wet patch...


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*TIRES*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I use these sam...
> 
> <img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/goodyear_stg.gif>
> ...


cruisin :tractorsm :tractorsm 
THANK YOU JOHN FOR THE INPUT.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Those look like you could climb a wall!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *sj
> Those look like you could climb a wall! *


i dont have a good pick but when i first got them.. i made a path through the woods... and the tires were great.. i was going through places where I know my turfs would have gotten stuck..

the pic does not show the decline well but i was suprised i did not get stuck... 

Im happy with the tires... 

Argees look like a mix of both AG & turfs...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=51451>


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i dont have a good pick but when i first got them.. i made a path through the woods... and the tires were great.. i was going through places where I know my turfs would have gotten stuck..
> 
> the pic does not show the decline well but i was suprised i did not get stuck...
> ...


************************************************************* I like them they really do something to your tractor. Do you have them on the same rims or did you mount them on another? SAM


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got an extra set of rims.. i kept the turfs with chains for the winter and will use the AG's for summer fun..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How much for the tires, SJ And Argee? Looking to a get a set for my easily stuck GT5000. Also, recommended online supplier....

Thanks
Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got mine from cedar rapid tires..
i shopped locally and it was cheaper to buy them on line and have them shipped than to buy locally..

heres the linkcedar rapid tires 
i got the 6 ply titan 70.08 the 4 ply's are 58$

I think the 4 ply were a little cheaper at tiresunlimited (not sure of exact link) but i got 6 ply and they were a little cheaper at cedar rapids


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Now SJ, I know that wasn't your tractor out in the woods!!! Is that a stunt double?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Now SJ, I know that wan't your tractor out in the woods!!! Is that a stunt double?
> 
> *


that was my baby alright.. i wish the pics were better.. with all the leaves on the ground you dont see how rough the path was.. but it went through it fine.. never would have tried it with the turfs...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=51490>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wouldn't the bar tires with chains be better in the snow and ice?

I still think it is either a stunt double or photoshop!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Wouldn't the bar tires with chains be better in the snow and ice?
> 
> *


i was always told the chains work better w/turfs... i think argee uses his in the winter with no chains... am i right argee??


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Not that I need them here in Oklahoma, but just wondering!outta here


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i was always told the chains work better w/turfs... i think argee uses his in the winter with no chains... am i right argee?? *


That's right...that's why I went with that specific type of tire...I don't requires in the winter and it's easy on the turf in the summer...How's those lug tires on the turf SJ??? I know the Chevrons (Ags) on my 1715 really tear up the lawn...especially in 4WD.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *How's those lug tires on the turf SJ??? *


actually not that bad.. i hit a few spots where they start to spin.. but i think due to the ACT of the simplicities it reduces any lawn tearup.. i just slow down and restart and it goes pretty well.. honestly, ive had hardly any torn up areas.. and on the few (2 spots) where it does slip a little.. the grass grows back pretty quick.. no sign of the AG tires at all... 


im real happy with the AGs..


----------

